

Google Chromecast's secret weapon: piracy - iamben
http://www.newstatesman.com/alex-hern/2013/07/google-chromecasts-secret-weapon-piracy

======
ixnu
Presentation casting is also a potential game changer for Chromecast. I work
in an academic environment and we are forever struggling with accommodating
presentation interfaces - HDMI/DVI/VGA/Thuderbolt/etc ad nauseum.

The thought that a presenter could discover a Chromecast receiver and make a
presentation directly to a connected projector via a Chrome browser tab could
save us many kilo$ in hardware and support.

This might be even more powerful if the reciever can be implimented in
software:
[https://github.com/dz0ny/leapcast](https://github.com/dz0ny/leapcast)

~~~
VikingCoder
I know, right?

I was once in a meeting with approximately 300 people, watching the CEO try to
get a presentation working for - I kid you not - 90 minutes.

~~~
ixnu
Another nice feature would be virtual "dual monitors" since the presentation
would be in a Chrome window and notes or a calculator could be on the desktop.

Perhaps two Chrome instances could cast to separate projectors?

